

Ask HN: Review My Startup: Twitter trends for your city - frosty

Url: http://thinking.me/<p>1 Line Pitch: Show Twitter trends for your city and allow you to compare buzz across cities/countries.<p>Looking for Feedback on: 
i) Which cities should we add next? Should we grow vertically (trends in 3-4 mile radius in existing cities) or add more cities?
ii) Do you think we should go in direction of more charts and comparison tools or add more cities and try to get twitter clients to integrate using our Api?
iii) Would love to know what you liked/disliked about the site and what more do you want to see?
iv) Anything else on how we can improve it
======
timmaah
Would be great if you could somehow figure a way to show only trending topics
specific to that city.

For example.. A bunch currently have "Blocks Twitter".. thats not really
helpful, while a few have "rain" which tells me its probably raining in that
city.

Looking at Toronto, it appears there is probably a nine inch nails concert
tonight. Any way to link that to specific info about the event or topic?

Boston?

~~~
frosty
Yeah. Thats a nice idea. There is a service which does that for twitter trends
(whatthetrend.com). Will checkout their api and try to integrate.

------
frosty
Clickable link for easy access

<http://thinking.me/>

